# Filthy Egg Facility!



## Rings Я Us (May 8, 2018)

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2018/...r-sanitation-found-at-rose-acre-egg-facility/


----------



## zippy12 (May 8, 2018)

I can see this happening....  Being from Eastern NC its very poor and crooked in these area.  They should make the owner eat them all...


----------



## Gwanger (May 8, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I can see this happening....  Being from Eastern NC its very poor and crooked in these area.  They should make the owner eat them all...


hard boil them and see if he eats as many as Cool hand luke


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 15, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> hard boil them and see if he eats as many as Cool hand luke



Lol


----------

